# Creating a website!



## Stephanie Stewart (May 30, 2015)

Ok I have went over and over and over wordpress trying to figure this out! I even bought a pre-installed theme from envato called armada by dream team AND I still can NOT figure this out!!!! I am going crazy. This has been a week long process and everytime I think I have something figured out I take 3 steps back! Can anyone suggest someone who installs them AND explains it? I've only seen that they will "download" your theme for $50 but I have it downloaded and activated, it just looks nothing like what I want!! Oh and inmotion is my hosting site


----------



## JimMcClain (May 31, 2015)

Can't figure WHAT out? I don't understand your question. Perhaps a link to your website would make the problems more clear.

Jim


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 1, 2015)

I'll help you for $50 


Skype: sscarmack


----------



## MOREGONE (Jun 1, 2015)

I use a similar theme from Envato with Visual composer and Revolution slider.

First thing I would suggest is finding out if they have dummy content to import. Many of these themes will so you have various post and pages setup already so you can see how it was done and modify, replicate as needed.

The area you are probably going to spend a lot of your time is in Visual Composer. Create a new page, find the Backend editor option of Visual Composer and start building. It is a pretty simple process to get going but there a tons of options that may seem overwhelming at first.

I haven't watched this but it is new and probably very helpful






You're basically making a page by stacking rows on top of each other. The first row may be a slider. The next row may be broken into 3 columns and each column has a Info Box etc

Let me know what questions you have.
~Morgan


----------



## Al Lipscomb (Jun 2, 2015)

Wordpress is a framework, you have to create the content and configure the site yourself. There are a number of companies out there that can create a site for you. There is a fairly decent learning curve with Wordpress. It is much easier than creating a site from scratch, but it does take some time to learn.


----------

